# Case S series disk harrow



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I am in the middle of rebuilding an early 1950's Case S-118 disk harrow. Pertinent facts are the gang shafts are 1 1/8", and the disk spacing is 7.0". I found disks and shafts at Agri Supply, and have accepted that I will have to build 7" spools, as they no longer exist. However, the bearing issue is bothersome. The bearings need to fit within a 7" spacing. I can find a couple sealed bearing options that I might make fit, but would have to either add spacers, or make short spools on either side of the bearings to allow for say a 9" bearing. This would be 24 hand made spacers. the first picture below is what the disk looks like. The 2nd and 3rd pics are what the bearings and spools look like. I'm sure I'm not the first one to ever rebuild one of these, and was wondering if anyone had any wisdom or secret parts sources before I Rube Goldberg it. Thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

See if any of the spacers here will work for ya......





__





Case IH Disc Harrow Parts | Ag Parts | Farmer Bob's Parts


Case IH Disc Harrow Parts and other ag parts are available at Farmer Bob’s. Visit us online for high quality ag parts like Case IH Disc Harrow Parts!




farmerbobsparts.com


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I posted the questions above at the beginning of this project. I wanted to provide follow up information for the next guy who might be working on one of these units.








Figure 1-Gangs removed
*PARTS*
Disk is an early 1950’s Case S-118 (10 ft wide). I picked it up a couple years ago and have been using it, but it was in rough shape. I have a larger field that needs worked up in the spring, so I wanted to go thru the unit before I wrecked something.








Figure 2-New and old bearing

A little research determined that original style bearings are not available. However, a little more research determined that I could get most of the basics of what I needed as described below. 

18” smooth disk blades with 1 1/8” holes and 1 ¾” concave are readily available (I used Sloan Express, but Agri-Supply and others carry disk blades too)
The original bearings are not available. But bearings that were 1 1/8 by 7.5” were available from Farmer Bob’s Parts and Supplies. However, they were ½ inch longer than the original, and the bolts come out of the center, instead of off-center (Figure 2, above).
I ordered 6 new bearings, in hopes I could make them work. I had to re-drill the holes in the new bearings, and get different sized bolts to get them to fit the Case gang frames.
One of my gang axles had the keeper end wore off. Gang axles are available (59 ¾” l by 1 1/8” square), but after I placed my order, the company called and said there would be a couple month wait. I chose to do a little welding on the one I had, and it turned out great.
I had to adjust the blade cleaner assembly to account for the fact that the blade assembly now sits 2” different in relation to the frame, due to the bolts coming out of the center of the bearing assemblies. Blade cleaners are not available. I attempted to buy the closest ones I could find, but they were too big. I ended up bending the big ones to the correct angle, and then chopping off about 4” to make them work.
*ASSEMBLY*
I lined up the bearing pieces and picked the best of the housings and bearing units, and rebuilt the 2 rear gangs with the best of the original parts. That left the new disks and new bearings for the 2 front gangs.
While waiting for parts to come, I proceeded to cut all of the old loose bolts out of the frame and replace them. When that was complete, I sanded and cleaned the frame, rims, and cylinder and painted everything (Figure 3).








Figure 3-Painting

To reassemble the front gangs, I had to re-drill the holes in my new bearings, as the spacing was different. The bearing holes were too wide to just drill new holes in my bearing-to-gang-frame brackets. Another challenge was that some of my spools (7” spacers) were broken. Originally, bearings and spools were all 7.0”. However, as Figure 4 below illustrates, I needed narrower spools with the 7.5” bearings to keep the overall gang the same length. I was able to use the old bearings as spacers to get to 6.5”. I combined the old bearing components with the new bearings and the existing spools to get the gang to accommodate the new bearings.








Figure 4-reassembling the front gangs with the new bearings, and different spacers.

*SUMMARY*
In summary, I figured this would be a boring project. The unit is not old (no steel wheels), there is nothing special about it, and no engine. When I realized I had no parts support, I seriously considered scrapping it. However, it ended up having all the traits of a fun project. I had to research and find parts that did not exist, buy alternatives and machine them to fit, and weld and fabricate pieces. From a financial perspective, I have $2000 into the unit, including the purchase price and new blades, bearings, and tires. I also have about 50 hours in disassembly, welding, painting, and taking the first gang apart 3 times to get everything put together right. A 10ft disk on rubber in this area goes for $7 or $8,000. I’m sure there are others out there who are evaluating a similar project. I hope this helps. Finished pictures are below.






















*


*


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice job and thank you for the very detailed post and pictures.......That is a good looking disc.....Almost makes me want to pretty up my two.......LOL


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

unsquidly said:


> Nice job and thank you for the very detailed post and pictures.......That is a good looking disc.....Almost makes me want to pretty up my two.......LOL


Thank you


----------

